# Pioneer P99RS WOW...



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Good price here guys... If i didn't have a bitone, i would be bidding on this. Just thought I would pass the info along. Definitely a must have for any "active" system...
NEW PIONEER DEX-P99RS REFERENCE CD HEAD UNIT w/AUTO EQ - eBay (item 280510335463 end time May-28-10 11:33:18 PDT)


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

thanks for the link


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

FunkPnut said:


> thanks for the link


Did you win!


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

bkjay said:


> Did you win!


I did on many counts...


----------



## CoSTDI (Apr 1, 2010)

good deal


----------

